

Encrypted file synchronization in go. WIP - gaigepr
https://github.com/gaigepr/secureBox

======
gaigepr
The discussion on reddit.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/24o9e9/cross_platfor...](http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/24o9e9/cross_platform_file_system_monitor_in_go_wip/)

